# Why is EnWorld falling behind?



## iwarrior-poet (May 23, 2005)

For close to three years now ENWorld has been the first website I check every day. I loved the regular updates from various parts of the d20 community. They have directed me to various resources I still use today.
However, over the last few weeks I have noticed a sad trend. Daily updates have been very late or nonexistent. New WoTC products have not been posted. News from various d20 sources has been overlooked/not posted.
What is up?!?


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2005)

My guess is that people haven't been as helpful as they once were.  We depend a lot of people helping out, posting news items, writing reviews, posting threads.....


----------



## diaglo (May 23, 2005)

i'm not getting the books as fast as i used to...

most of the places i ordered online are now delayed in shipping..

and the places i bought locally... have gone under or moved.

so the FLGS is not Local anymore.


----------



## der_kluge (May 23, 2005)

Is the apocalypse upon us?


----------



## Henry (May 23, 2005)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> For close to three years now ENWorld has been the first website I check every day. I loved the regular updates from various parts of the d20 community. They have directed me to various resources I still use today.
> However, over the last few weeks I have noticed a sad trend. Daily updates have been very late or nonexistent. New WoTC products have not been posted. News from various d20 sources has been overlooked/not posted.
> What is up?!?




A couple of reasons, most of which have to do with either (1) it's summertime, and volunteers have had other things to take care of, and (2) Morrus has been less frequent on the forums in the past few weeks as he's had real-world issues to take care of. I think a lot of this kind of stuff goes in cycles - we may have been in a lull right now.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (May 23, 2005)

I might be willing to help (if it is relatively easy) how would one volunteer?


----------



## Michael Morris (May 23, 2005)

Part of the problem may be that bug in submit a scoop.


----------



## Morrus (May 24, 2005)

It's a combination of the above.  I get a LOT of emails about the submit bug, and I'm sure that is affecting the amount of news submitted.

Other than that, more newshounds are never a bad thing!  If anyone wants to volunteer, let me know!


----------



## EricNoah (May 24, 2005)

Maybe there could be a temporary "submit a scoop" forum?  Where folks can post an item of interest and then they get locked after they've been dealt with?  Just one strange possibility...


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 24, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe there could be a temporary "submit a scoop" forum? Where folks can post an item of interest and then they get locked after they've been dealt with? Just one strange possibility...




Hmmmm, sounds like there might be a need for two temporary 'forums', one for D20 and the other Sci Fic Fantasy stuff.


----------



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

Well, How would I go about being a "Newshound"? I will help if I can, but summer might effect me drastically. The school is the mail place that I can get on here, and I don't know what will happen to my internet time during the summer. Please either PM me or give me a ring at palleomortis@yahoo.com .


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 25, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Is the apocalypse upon us?



 WHY!!! ,why...must you say that!!!?????


----------



## Cutter XXIII (May 25, 2005)

Add a temporary Star Wars forum, too.


----------



## Krug (May 26, 2005)

Yes yes, please have more newshounds!


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 26, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Yes yes, please have more newshounds!



 How much more, is more?


----------

